# No more counting



## Mystic Rain (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not a very big girl, but I'm no means small either. I am about around 190, and wear a size 18-20 depending on the brand, and large-xl shirts. The heaviest I've ever been was 15lbs shy of 300 at 285 when I was 17, and wore a size 28. I carried most of that weight in my belly.

At that time, I went to the doctor on the pressure of my mother to see about losing some of that weight, and was put on these pills. I lost the weight, and continued to shed it even after I was off them only because I watched what I ate, and counted calories. 

At 18, I went to work at my current employer Chick-Fil-A, at 175lbs and a dress size 16. Over the course of two years, I gained back 25lbs and another dress size. At the time, I freaked, and so I cut back eating the free meals at break there, and started brown bagging a lunch from home. I lost a little weight. 

Then in the last six months, I fell into a depression after breaking up with a very best friend, and dropped quite a bit of weight as I had no will to eat. I finally came out of the depression, and started eating normally again, but still counting calories. 

It's always a uphill battle, and I'm tired of it. I worry and fuss about eating a piece of cake, or a couple of cookies. I love candy, chocolate, and sweets, and that's always been the hardest part of cutting back. I want to eat what I want, and not worry about counting calories.

So today, that's exactly what I decided to do. No more counting and watching. I will eat a normal meal, but without any regard as to how much calories I have consumed. If I am destined to be a big girl, then I will accept it. I don't know if I'll ever be close to 300 again, but perhaps I'll shoot somewhere around 250.  

I've wasted no time either. I've been eating candy and drank a milkshake with a full combo meal. I've not been stuffed, but full most of the day, and I'm happy, and it feels good. I think I've missed having a big belly, and I hope that's where most of it goes.

2007 is the year of the pig, so as a Pig, I intend to make the best of it. That is my New Year's resolution. Bon Appetite. :eat1: *goes off to make her a big bowl of ice cream*


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 29, 2006)

Well I am glad you've decided to 'stop counting'.  It is always such a pain in the butt to count numbers than it is to please your taste buds and impulses. Which, of course, can certainly give you back a few pounds, or more... But that's what is great about this place is that, not only are you welcome to do it, but you will not get any gripe at all for being who you are in this manner. There is nothing wrong at all with counting calories, nor is there anything wrong with ignoring how many calories you consume. 

There's more freedom in a life of pleasure than there is in a life of restrictions. *shrugs*
Good luck to you and your happiness!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 29, 2006)

Congratulations! Whatever else happens, your life will be less frazzled from now on. And I suspect your weight will stabilize fairly quickly to somewhere near where it is now. Ever since my teens, I fought my weight -- and the weight won. I gained a pound or two every year, dieted frantically, lost five pounds, and gained back six. After thirty years of this I realized diets don't work (duh!) and determined to eat moderately, exercise regularly, and avoid stress as much as possible. Since then my weight goes up or down a few pounds, but mainly stays stable. Yours probably will, too, but your serenity will go up, and up, and up!


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 30, 2006)

We really ought to trust ourselves more with food. That battle of deprivation and satiation doesn't need to be a battle, does it? A good choice, I think, Mystic. I'm proud of and positively influenced by your post. Thanks.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 31, 2006)

Most people are afraid to stop dieting, out of a fear of ballooning up. 

Even if we are eating normally, if we add pounds we would assume that we are overeating rather than think that our bodies are going to a natural weight. 

Then again, most people don't want to believe that their natural weight is higher than what they want it to be!

Anyway, congratulations on the taking that next step towards acceptance.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks. ^^

I'm certainly making up for lost time.  With Christmas, and then in the last three days, I've eaten close to 3,000 calories each of those days. The bags of candy, cake, ice cream, and milkshake. It's really starting to show too. My tummy is definitely rounder, and a nice roll bulges over my waistband when I sit. An outfit that I'm wearing that fit me less than a week ago is now snug. 

I'm enjoying it, but I just hope that my mother keeps her comments to herself, and doesn't make me feel like a pig. She's always been the most critical of my weight through my life with teasing and taunting more than my peers at school did. She's about mid-size, a little smaller than me, but she's obsessed with dieting and exercising. She gets on her little step machine every night, and works out for half an hour. And if I bring home any candy, like I have been the last few days, she's said "Keep it away from me." Yet, she can eat it just as much as I have been, but she ends up feeling guilty, thinking she's gotten too fat, and exercises like a mad woman. And often she'd go after me.

There was a time I was nine when she bought me a tight black leotard, and dragged me outside to exercise while empathsizing how disgusting I looked. That leotard was to try to humilate me being paraded in front of the world to show them my big round belly, and it worked. She would always make me cry. Though, screw her now what she thinks. It's my body, and I can do what I want with it.

It'd be nice if I could find a good boyfriend around my area to love me as I am, and maybe help get me a little bigger. :batting: Heh. He must like Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2006)

I am 38 years old and have been on that dieting roller coaster since the age of 13. Puberty hit then and I suddenly went from an undersize child to a plump teen. I have gained as much as 40-50 pounds quickly to dieting and losing down 80 pounds. 
During the past two years, I have been on a strange, fantastic journey of self-acceptance. I have a compulsive eating/dieting disorder (with some bulimic tendencies) and have came to realize I have to stop weighing and dieting. I like not driving myself nuts with the worry over food and weight everyday. It is an all-consuming thing- as I gather you know from your post. Due to several life changes and stopping the roller coaster, this is the happiest I have been in my life. It is good and I feel blessed.
My mother, after losing my older sister to cancer, still worries about my weight/health. She tries to push me to go see a doctor for diet pills since she seems convinced this will "fix everything" wrong with me. I declined. The diet pill thing allowed me to lose a grand total of 7 pounds around my 31st year (with much dieting and exercising, too). Apparently my body has found a plateau for my weight that it's comfortable at since I am now over the age of 30. I am sure that I am unable to ever be under the weight of 200 pounds again outside of consuming less than 1000 calories a day. ( I walk/exercise as much as 7+ hours a week and still weigh in the 230 range)No thanks. Self acceptance seemed more realistic and sensible. 
I am so happy that you have came to this decision about your life and your body. The journey of self acceptance is a wonderful one. 

P.S. I noticed in your other post your calorie counting of what you eat. Personally, I have found calorie counting and weighing drive me nuts- and usually set me off on the binging then dieting cycle again. My father did that humiliation thing to me, too. Don't take it- tell them they are not allowed.


----------



## loves2feed (Dec 31, 2006)

than a girl who will just let herself go and eat what she wants! yummy girl growing ahead! awesome! i like that and am very happy for you. happy new year!

J


----------



## mrman1980uk (Dec 31, 2006)

Mystic Rain said:


> I'm not a very big girl, but I'm no means small either. I am about around 190, and wear a size 18-20 depending on the brand, and large-xl shirts. The heaviest I've ever been was 15lbs shy of 300 at 285 when I was 17, and wore a size 28. I carried most of that weight in my belly.
> 
> At that time, I went to the doctor on the pressure of my mother to see about losing some of that weight, and was put on these pills. I lost the weight, and continued to shed it even after I was off them only because I watched what I ate, and counted calories.
> 
> ...



Excellent - that's the spirit! It's all about being yourself and having sane priorities. And, you know, I'm sure that the belly suited/will suit you very well ;-)


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 31, 2006)

Dayumn. o.o

Well, at least the source of your insecurities is easy to spot. It's a shame your mom has to lessen the burden of her weight anxieties by foisting the same on you. =/


----------



## Mystic Rain (Dec 31, 2006)

*sighs happily* I just polished off another whole box of chocolates of almost 1100 calories total, and I don't care. I was disappointed even there weren't anymore. I am stuffed, but it feels soo good.

Mmm... I hope I'm not going overboard. 

I'm also doing a little exercise, tummy crunches to build muscle and push ups. I may plan to purchase a bike. Fat doesn't have to mean unfit. I can be fat _and_ fit.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 31, 2006)

Mystic Rain said:


> I can be fat _and_ fit.



Sure can. 

Also, you do not have to put up with anyones patronizing over anything about you, be it your weight from your mom, or your habit of picking your nose from your future husband. It is who you are, and you are only going to be (and should only be) you.
I cannot remember who had said it, but I like the simple act of telling people that my weight is "off limits". Do not talk to me about it, you have no reason to put me to shame over it. Almost everyone knows there are _plenty_ of risks with increased weight... *shrugs*


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats, girlie. You're saying all the right things. I hope everything works out for the best for you.


----------



## Biglover (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm very happy for you. There is nothing more sexy than a woman that is gaining weight, feels good about it, and shows off a little. I would sure love to buy you the next few boxes of candy, to help you fill out!


----------



## -X- (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm glad to hear your decision to not only continue stressing over it , but also to continue staying fit as well with casual excericise. I myself am trying to lose weight though, as I'm just not comfortable where I am 'mentally', not physically. I get gripe from my parents as well, now it seems to be more often, but when it came to my peers and friends, I've never had the experience that many fat people have had with bullying. 

When I'm in school ( community college ) even though everyone is focused on their work ( most of the time anyway ) I feel as if I'm at a party everyday because we just always have a good time with one another. _I forget that I am the size I am_. I think more than anything my parents as well as myself have made me feel 'pressured'. After coming home, I basically look to home as being a place where I can relax and calm down, before I head back out to work or somewhere else, but I'm often finding that my parents, especially my father, being over-critical with my weight. One of my brothers, ( whom outweighs me by over 100+lbs) has already moved out because of this. 

In any case however I do find that it is hard to diet, no matter what I try, as my mind is fixated on what I'm used to. (ex.: opening the fridge or cabinets for food whenever I walk by whether or not I'm hungry, or just not doing excercise at all. ) I used to be very athletic, training in martial arts but over the course of 3 years gained a ton of weight, lying at about 291lbs currently, whereas I was in the 140lb area before. I usually try to excercise daily, hour walks in the morning, no breakfast, no lunch, excercise another two hours, break, then another hour or so and either no dinner or very meager portions. Usually ends up with me losing about 10, then gaining 13lbs or more. I know what I've been doing is unhealthy, and I've slowly been going at it at a more sensible approach, however often become unmotivated, stop excercising and overeat, procrastinate, and gain more weight. It hasnt been until recently that I started at a more sensible approach, being more open with myself, and avoiding constant conflict with my parents. I feel more at ease being open to a few close friends and family, not concerned about what others feel is 'normal' in society's view. When I see stories such as yours I just cant help but feel motivated to continue accepting myself, choosing healthy decisions, and focused on what ever needs to be done, and _*I thank you.*_


----------



## Mystic Rain (Mar 13, 2007)

I have an update for this.

At first, I was a little hesitate, remembering all the old wounds of my past, and I kind of tapered off for a while. Then I recently moved out of my parents' house, and in with a friend to live at her apartment. Suddenly, I had a kitchen at my disposal to bake, I didn't have to worry about being under scrunity of my mother, and that meant I could pretty much eat what I wanted, how much of it I wanted. Plus, my schedule has changed in a lot of ways, especially eating, since I have to babysit my friend's baby at night until she comes home from work. Dinner is a lot later than I've usually had.

I'm buying my own groceries now, and I've been getting doughnuts, candy, cookies, etc. to have around for me and my friend to eat. Also the shakes and ice cream at work. I've just been taking advantage of them. In the last month and a half, I've really packed on the pounds.

*pats her much rounder tummy* I'm nearly at 200lbs now, maybe a little over. My size 18 jeans/pants are very snug, and I'm filling my size 20s where they're not fitting so loose as they once did. When I sit down, I have a very generous belly roll over my waistband. 

At times, I've got this love/hate thing going on, but for the most part, I'm enjoying it. I feel like I am being myself again. There's a size 22 pair of jeans I have that I bought accidentally stuck in among size 20 when shopping at a thrift store because they had no tag, and I didn't get to try them on until I got home. I might just fill up those.

*polishes off a bowl of chocolate fudge brownie ice cream*


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 14, 2007)

good decision...

what's the deal w/numbers? there's like, too many of them anyway.


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 23, 2007)

A progress report of sorts.

I am really picking up the weight, going on at nearly 210. I'm slowly creeping into a size 22, and size 20s are getting a little snug. My appetite is big as ever, and on a good day have eaten three plates of food at the buffet and four different kinds of dessert. I have a nice generous roll over the top of my jeans.

Here is a picture from a little over a month ago. I'd just eaten said three plates and four desserts. And I was still a little hungry too. 

View attachment 20342


----------



## chickadee (May 23, 2007)

Way to go, Mystic. Constant dieting is no way to live a life. Let your mom do her thing, and you do yours. I am willing to bet you will be happier. 

After dieting for several years, I finally threw caution to the winds. I exercise and eat at least 3000 calories a day- and I'm losing weight, oddly enough.  It never happened when I dieted and ate 1200 calories, but it's happening now. The body is a strange thing. I think that if we just trust ourselves and eat when we're hungry/stop when we're full, then our weight will settle somewhere that is good. Self acceptance- you're living it- it's awesome!


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 26, 2007)

I must've eaten close to 4,000 calories today. I had my usual waffles with sryrup before work this morning, but at work on break, I made myself two chicken and cheese quesdillas, and a small mint cookies&cream shake. Ate every last bit, and I was so stuffed, but it felt good. However, maybe an hour later, I felt I wanted to eat more. I was still hungry. 

Didn't have a snack with me to eat, so I didn't get to eat again until about 8ish this evening. I was at a wedding reception then, and there was little finger foods before the main course. I ate a whole bunch of crackers and cheese, and so many of them, I lost count after maybe the third plate.

Then came the dinner, and I loaded up. Three hotdogs, two pieces of garlic toast, and two helpings of chips. I wanted more, but I was getting kind of stuffed, and I wanted to save room for cake. I ate one _huge_ slice there, and took another huge slice home which I promptly ate.

My tummy is so big and round now there's hardly any give to it, but I want to eat something else. I'm still a little hungry. While I'm thinking of wanting to finish off the can of chocolate frosting I almost ate the whole thing of last night, my mind is saying "no!", but my belly is saying "yes, yes!"

Ever since I've declared no more dieting, it's like something snapped in my mind, and now I've become insatiable. I'm wanting to eat constantly, and not lose that tight, but comfortable, stuffed feeling. It's not easy though, and wish I had someone around that could help me with that and get bigger. I would like they'd like to have a relationship with me too. 

Oh, and my tummy has won. I'm well on my way to seeing close to 250 not too far in the future. *waddles off to fridge to polish off the can of frosting*


----------



## krystalltuerme (May 26, 2007)

I just came across this thread, and I have to say that the thought of you "missing your belly" really made me smile.

Also, on the looking for a boyfriend side of things, with the attitude you have and the gusto with which you seem to be going at this, I'm sure you'll have no trouble finding a guy to help you out. I'm sure there are a zillion volunteers around here.


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 26, 2007)

Mystic Rain said:


> Here is a picture from a little over a month ago. I'd just eaten said three plates and four desserts. And I was still a little hungry too.



What a cute little belly! Congrats on making the decision to stop worrying. I'm a firm believer that the constant stress of thinking about calories is harder on one's health than just eating like it is a normal part of life.

I'm sure Dimensions is the place for you!

brenda


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 30, 2007)

well i have a question for you all
My gf doesn't mind being in the 300- 350 range as she is now, but worries what her doctors will say. (she has frequent visits from epilepsy) Especially a certain "special" doctor who a man will never have to visit. I jsut don't know what to tell her. I say that if it bothers her I will help her diet and all that, but that only makes her worry that she won't be sexy for me anymore I try assuring her that she will be sexy to me forever because i am madly inlove with her but she doesn't belive me even though i am speaking a pure truth.
Help me please T-T


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> well i have a question for you all
> My gf doesn't mind being in the 300- 350 range as she is now, but worries what her doctors will say. (she has frequent visits from epilepsy) Especially a certain "special" doctor who a man will never have to visit. I jsut don't know what to tell her. I say that if it bothers her I will help her diet and all that, but that only makes her worry that she won't be sexy for me anymore I try assuring her that she will be sexy to me forever because i am madly inlove with her but she doesn't belive me even though i am speaking a pure truth.
> Help me please T-T




Perhaps start saying more things about what you love about her personality/ways and how this is what makes you attracted to her and spend less time talking about her body? I'm just guessing here since I don't know either of you......


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Perhaps start saying more things about what you love about her personality/ways and how this is what makes you attracted to her and spend less time talking about her body? I'm just guessing here since I don't know either of you......



i rarely talk about her body unless we are being intimate or she puts herself down because of her looks, i re assure her of her beauty. i tell her more often already how wonderful she is and how her personality completes mine in that if i have a negative trait she ahas a positive that counter acts it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> i rarely talk about her body unless we are being intimate or she puts herself down because of her looks, i re assure her of her beauty. i tell her more often already how wonderful she is and how her personality completes mine in that if i have a negative trait she ahas a positive that counter acts it.




Then maybe tell her that her happiness is what makes you happy so if she wants to lose some weight, you will be happy- just like you are happy with her now 

It might just be that her insecurities take over too often- sounds like you do your best for her so just leave it up to her. There really is nothing more you can do other than be there with your reassuring words ,IMO


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jun 17, 2007)

I visited the walk-in clinic today for a problem with my hands. I have eczema, and for a few years I was able to keep it at bay with lotions after having been to the dermatologist once before. However, in the last month it's just not been working, so I had to get steroid-based medicine again.

Anyway, since I've never been to this clinic before, I had to get everything done for their records, including weight. I am now 216lbs. And nothing was said about it either.  It did help that there were two BBW working there, a nurse and a receptionist, so I wasn't embarrassed or anything.


----------



## Aireman (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the update Mystic! How's your hunger level now? As it appears that the weight gain has leveled off.:eat1:


----------



## KnownIssues (Jun 17, 2007)

I wanted to say congratulations on developing what sounds like a very healthy (no pun intended) attitude towards weight and eating. I've spent most of my online life (under the name of FeederDom) considering myself to be a feeder, or at least presenting myself as one.

But I personally have had an attitude of eating what I want and the amount I want and not concerning myself with my weight. I've actually maintained a pretty steady weight doing that, and I feel like I am me and not fighting my nature; which would almost certainly be ineffective.

Ultimately, I've come to realize that as much as I might fantasize about a woman choosing or being made to eat more than she enjoys, I sincerely believe everyone would be better off eating what their bodies tell them they desire.

Obviously, there are exceptions when health is at risk, but worrying about percentage of calories from fat or carbs based on the study-of-the-day is bound to fail. Tomorrow's studies will "prove" that yesterday's studies were wrong. How many times have you heard a scientist (who should know better), "we used to think... but now we know...".


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jun 19, 2007)

Aireman said:


> Thanks for the update Mystic! How's your hunger level now? As it appears that the weight gain has leveled off.:eat1:



Well, it's still up there. I still have a big appetite, but the gain seems to have slowed some. Might be I'm at where I'm supposed to be. I don't know. Most often after I eat, I'm not hungry anymore, but I'm not really full either. I don't feel satisfied.


----------



## simon_squarepants (Jun 22, 2007)

OK so I've only just found this thread - only six months behind, then lol. I love your story and how you're accepting yourself. Its so refreshing in a world of calorie-obsessed women who are mortified at the thought of gaining half a pound to have people like you, who are just enjoy being themselves. 

Are you still doing the exercises? Thats good if you are, although I wouldn't have thought the tummy crunches would have been best for someone hoping to grow a big belly... Could be wrong of course! At the gym I go to there are these sedentary bikes where you can sit back on a wider seat and move the pedals. There's also a sort of arm bike, which is the same except you use your arms to push the pedals. I would have thought that sort of thing would be good for you - or even just going for a walk (waddle? lol) every day to keep the blood flowing lol.

Either way, keep up the good work and show your Mom what a real beautiful woman looks like!!


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 5, 2007)

This is just a small update. 

I don't know how much I weigh now as I've not been on a scale to check for a while, but I can definitely tell in my clothes that I've put on more. My size 20s are getting tight and I'm transitioning into a size 22. In fact, I can wear it already.

The capicity of food I eat is steadily increasing. I'm putting away more, especially at buffets, but I'm not quite at my goal of eating three loaded plates plus dessert. It's after the initial too full feeling passes that I find more room and wish I could've eaten more, but by then I've already left. 

That happened last Friday when I went to Golden Corral. If someone had been with me to fill another plate for me, I think I would've eaten it. I also left without ice cream, and I really wanted it, but I didn't feel like making the trip to get it I felt so full then. However, once I'm on my way home, I start feeling better, and I'm not so stuffed anymore to where I think I could've managed to eat more. I think too that wearing something with a roomy elastic waist in it as opposed to constricted button jeans would've been better and would've helped, so next time I go I'll wear them.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, I managed to get hold of a scale today, and check my weight. It now stands between 220-225 at 222. That's almost ten pounds in less than two months.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't mean to make three posts right after the other, but there seems to be the lack of an edit button. Anyways, here are new pictures. Hope they're well received. 

View attachment 24292


View attachment 24293


View attachment 24294


View attachment 24295


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 6, 2007)

Very welcomed - nice tummy.


----------



## technaut (Aug 7, 2007)

Yay, very nice


----------



## samestar (Aug 7, 2007)

Mystic you have a beautiful belly! and your thighs look inviting also! absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 10, 2007)

Minor update. 

I bought a scale, a digital one that accurately reads up to 330lbs, tonight, and got a big reality-check as to what my weight truly is from the dial scale that was out of package on display. I'm actually 228lbs; 231 with shoes and fully clothed.

So a nearly 15lb gain in almost two months.


----------



## Russ2d (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats Mystic, keep up the good work  



> What a cute little belly! Congrats on making the decision to stop worrying. I'm a firm believer that the constant stress of thinking about calories is harder on one's health than just eating like it is a normal part of life.
> 
> I'm sure Dimensions is the place for you!
> 
> brenda



I agree completely Brenda, the weight loss stress on women and girls to conform to completely unnatural standards is almost incomprehensible. It's everywhere!

Plus if we really want to talk about anyone's health we need to toss the propoganda BS we've all been fed and start with such things in our food and water as oh say:

Plutonium, Uranium, R oxides
Dioxins (PCDDs)
PCBs
Heavy metals such as Mercury
Sodium Benzoate (and many other cancer initiates)
Aspartame (and many other neurotoxins)
Synthetic vitamins 
Synthetic fats and sugars including synthetic trans fats (as oppose to natural fats and natural "trans" fats and sugars)
Organochlorines, pesticides, and other endocrine mimickers
GMOs- I don't believe for a moment genetically modified foods are going to be naturally utilized or safe, especially with companies like Monsanto involved.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 11, 2007)

*pokes still very distended tummy* I hope I gain at least a pound or two from the feast I ate for dinner earlier. I went to Ryan's buffet, armed wearing elastic waist shorts and a roomy t-shirt, and ate until it was almost too painful to breathe. I stuffed myself so tight, with no limits except for that of my belly.

I really wanted to eat more, but I feared getting sick since my tummy was so very full and it hurt a little. Hopefully I'll be able to do it next time. I did accomplish nearly two and a half plates this time, however.


----------



## Tychondarova (Aug 12, 2007)

Mystic Rain said:


> I don't mean to make three posts right after the other, but there seems to be the lack of an edit button. Anyways, here are new pictures. Hope they're well received.
> 
> View attachment 24292
> 
> ...



....Hot damn...

Making up for lost time INDEED! That's the spirit girl, throw off the shackles of forcibly imposed dietary standards and stand proud, or rather sit (while eating a third helping of your favorite dessert) and proclaim your liberation to the world! Let the only limitation to your food consumption be your ever-burgeoning appetite! Allow your beautiful body to expand and grow with each sensuous and well-deserved bite, and revel in your contentment! For the glory of BBWs!

-Ty


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Aug 12, 2007)

Mystic Rain - I totally agree with Wagimawr: That's a really nice belly! (And I suppose it'll grow even nicer - - - ;-))

Good luck, gorgeous, and thanks for sharing your lovely pictures!

/ CuslonGodibb



Mystic Rain said:


> I don't mean to make three posts right after the other, but there seems to be the lack of an edit button. Anyways, here are new pictures. Hope they're well received.
> 
> View attachment 24292
> 
> ...


----------



## mrman1980uk (Aug 12, 2007)

Yummy curves ;-)


----------



## Rowan (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess im confused..

what exactly are you trying to put forth in this post? Id rather know than assume..

thanks


----------



## Aireman (Aug 13, 2007)

Way to go girl! Very nice posts and thanks for the picture updates:wubu: I so admire your journey.:smitten:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 26, 2007)

I now weigh over 230lbs. I can certainly tell more and more as clothes get even tighter, and there's always a nice big roll of tummy over my pants.


----------



## JustMe (Aug 26, 2007)

"No more counting and watching. I will eat a normal meal, but without any regard as to how much calories I have consumed."

I saw in a couple later posts you were still counting callories. Good that you stopped worrying, but habits die hard? Have you finnaly stopped even considering calories a year later, or still do?

You are still using the scale, but in a completely new manner. Hope it is enjoyable now. All the counting wasn't getting to you, it's the manner in which is was. You look good. Most importantly that you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## Biglover (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Michelle, looks like you have been eating quite well, nice tummy roll over the jeans. Just keep up the good work, don't let anyone get you down, mostly your mother. You are in a wonderful journey, that deep down inside you've always wanted, you just didn't know it. Enjoy yourself, relax, and just think, the holidays are just around the corner! Thanks, and keep us posted.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 26, 2007)

JustMe said:


> "No more counting and watching. I will eat a normal meal, but without any regard as to how much calories I have consumed."
> 
> I saw in a couple later posts you were still counting callories. Good that you stopped worrying, but habits die hard? Have you finnaly stopped even considering calories a year later, or still do?



Considering I eat something nearly all day on my days off, and when at work I eat a chicken sandwich with double meat and cheese and a 800 calorie shake, a 500 calorie pastry for a snack later, and then come home to dinner, I should say by that I don't really care anymore.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Sep 3, 2007)

I am nearly 240lbs now. With shoes and everything I am 243.

I'm gaining really rapidly, and it's almost no effort. My tummy is constantly hungry, and it's never full anymore when for all reasons it should be. I think my body is remembering I used to be 285.

I've been craving donuts from Dunkin's forever now, and so much that I dreamt of getting some last night. So today, I went out and bought a dozen. I've eaten two now, but my belly is wanting a third.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, that's why you bought a dozen, isn't it? Glad to hear your progress! You've got a wonderful attitude.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Sep 6, 2007)

Go Mystic Rain! Really enjoyed reading your posts, and of course your pics too. Just something about a growing girl that is nice to see and imagine. Love gals with good appetites too! Can't help it, just makes me feel good. Hope you are happy with the results. Wish I could see more. 

Bull Dog or GT fan? 

Go Dawgs here - UGA!


----------



## Mystic Rain (Sep 7, 2007)

AppreSheAte said:


> Go Mystic Rain! Really enjoyed reading your posts, and of course your pics too. Just something about a growing girl that is nice to see and imagine. Love gals with good appetites too! Can't help it, just makes me feel good. Hope you are happy with the results. Wish I could see more.
> 
> Bull Dog or GT fan?
> 
> Go Dawgs here - UGA!



Thanks.

And a fan of neither. I don't like football, or most sports.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Oct 8, 2007)

Another month gone, and an additional 10.5 lbs. I am now 248.5.

Wish I could say it was without consequence, but in recent weeks, I've developed symptoms of carpal tunnel in both hands. I'm not sure if it was already an underlying problem and gaining all that weight aggravated it, or it developed as a direct cause of the gain. 

At any point, I have weakness in my wrists and hands, tingling and numbness sensations in my thumb and first three fingers at any given time. Holding objects for too long, especially if they're made of metal, produce the same results, and my whole hand becomes tingling and numb then. I'm wearing splints at night, but while they help some, it's just not as much as I'd like. And wearing them during the day at work is impossible with the kind of work I do. 

Pain is inconsistant, and tends to come and go. So usually I don't have to take an aspirin for it or anything. It really hinders my performance, and I value my hands; I do everything with them. Which is why I'm so disheartened by this development.

I don't know what else to do except to continue what I've been doing and maybe find supports that I can wear at work.


----------



## flake113 (Oct 8, 2007)

Mystic Rain said:


> Another month gone, and an additional 10.5 lbs. I am now 248.5.
> 
> Wish I could say it was without consequence, but in recent weeks, I've developed symptoms of carpal tunnel in both hands. I'm not sure if it was already an underlying problem and gaining all that weight aggravated it, or it developed as a direct cause of the gain.
> 
> ...




Start taking vitamin B-6 daily. I don't know if this will work for you but I have heard wonders from other folks. You'll start to notice a big difference after about a week. You will need to keep taking it daily if it is working for you. Good luck!


----------



## taetaegrrl (Oct 8, 2007)

Are you, perhaps, sitting differently at the computer keyboard than you used to? I've never heard of carpal tunnel having any direct relation to weight gain (or loss) ... but posture makes the biggest difference.





Mystic Rain said:


> Another month gone, and an additional 10.5 lbs. I am now 248.5.
> 
> Wish I could say it was without consequence, but in recent weeks, I've developed symptoms of carpal tunnel in both hands. I'm not sure if it was already an underlying problem and gaining all that weight aggravated it, or it developed as a direct cause of the gain.
> 
> ...


----------



## palndrm (Oct 8, 2007)

I doubt CTS is related to your weight or gain, unless you have repetitive hand to mouth self feeding syndrome. Otherwise its from all the computer work and typing you do Im sure. I have the same issue.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, that's what I was told, and also I looked up the risk factors, and it listed overweight being one of them. However, I don't think that's really true myself. I think it more that at work I'm doing so much with my hands in repetitive motions, and I've been doing that kind of work for almost six years. 

Then I'm on the computer for five-six hours after work at home. Which doesn't really help much, but I do take frequent breaks. I've been trying to argue against a co-worker and friend, whom was the one that told me, that it's from gaining so much weight versus the constant strain on my wrists from all I do at work, where lifting 35-40lb stock is part of it. She thinks it's directly related to my weight, but I don't think so, which is why I said I wasn't sure in my above post.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 8, 2007)

You might want to post in the Health Forum, and see what the folks there have to say.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds good.  I'll do that.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 14, 2007)

Bleah. I can't imagine how gaining weight could cause a problem with your wrist musculature. It seems like being fat is blamed for everything from alshiemers to high taxes.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 14, 2007)

Being fat can cause sore throats, pregnancy, pink eye, erectile dysfunction, the black plague, rickets, terminal dandruff, hiccups, botched facial peels, chronic dry eye, bed wetting, night blindness, tennis elbow, club foot, driving and eating with amnesia for the event, and/or priapism.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 14, 2007)

Don't forget projectile ovulation and fetal werewolfism =o


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 14, 2007)

no wonder i keep getting those darn hangnails...it's because I'M FAT!!!!


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 15, 2007)

How could I forget?



Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Don't forget projectile ovulation and fetal werewolfism =o


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 15, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Don't forget projectile ovulation and fetal werewolfism =o



Ahahahahhahaaaaa!


----------



## Mystic Rain (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's a little update for you; two new pictures. 

View attachment 29198


View attachment 29199


----------



## Biglover (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking great M.R. I love how tight your jeans are getting! Keep up the good work. Thanks so much.


----------



## Aireman (Nov 1, 2007)

Great work there MR! Nice belly growth there! 
You may have gotten an answer about the Carple tunnel already but, I had a numbness in my outside fingers due to a shoulder injury. Have you lifted anything and put it on your shoulders to carry it?


----------



## qwertyman173 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice belly Mystic Rain! Make sure that you keep it full of snacks and treats so that it does not get hungry! :eat2:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Nov 20, 2007)

A little update. I'm now closing in on 260lbs at 256lbs. An 8.5lb gain in over a month. Thanksgiving I'm sure will fill in that four pound gap nicely. :eat2:

My appetite is huge, and even after a whole frozen pizza, a pack of toasted peanut butter crackers, and a giant Starcrunch cookie for dinner, it feels like I've not eaten at all. I'm still very hungry.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 20, 2007)

Loved hearing your story!
I think it's great that you stopped the crazy counting.
I remember when I tried doing that for a little while, I look back now and it practically seemed mentally ill of me. I was just never happy keeping track of all of that and limiting myself, hitting my "limit" for the day early then just starving the rest. It was awful.
Now I'm happy to just not care about that stuff anymore.
Just eating whatever you like, guilt free, is so heavenly.

I can also level with that appetite dealio. I'm not even that big, but I don't know, in the last month or so my appetite practically doubled. It seems that way to me anyway. It's odd eating dinner and being hungry like a half hour later. 
I hope I don't have worms or something. haha


----------



## toddjohnson (Nov 20, 2007)

Mystic Rain said:


> A little update. I'm now closing in on 260lbs at 256lbs. An 8.5lb gain in over a month. Thanksgiving I'm sure will fill in that four pound gap nicely. :eat2:
> 
> My appetite is huge, and even after a whole frozen pizza, a pack of toasted peanut butter crackers, and a giant Starcrunch cookie for dinner, it feels like I've not eaten at all. I'm still very hungry.



we're proud of you... at least I am... a cheese stick to that :eat1:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 12, 2008)

Not much of an update to report. I reached 260 at the end of November/early December, and I think now I have bottomed out, so to speak. Nothing more is being added even though I haven't changed anything. So I guess 260ish is my max/ideal weight then.

That's okay, though. If I stay this way, it's fine by me because I don't want to be too much heavier.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

TheNowhereMan said:


> well i have a question for you all
> My gf doesn't mind being in the 300- 350 range as she is now, but worries what her doctors will say. (she has frequent visits from epilepsy) Especially a certain "special" doctor who a man will never have to visit. I jsut don't know what to tell her. I say that if it bothers her I will help her diet and all that, but that only makes her worry that she won't be sexy for me anymore I try assuring her that she will be sexy to me forever because i am madly inlove with her but she doesn't belive me even though i am speaking a pure truth.
> Help me please T-T


She needs to find another doctor that won't criticize her weight.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

Mystic Rain said:


> Not much of an update to report. I reached 260 at the end of November/early December, and I think now I have bottomed out, so to speak. Nothing more is being added even though I haven't changed anything. So I guess 260ish is my max/ideal weight then.
> 
> That's okay, though. If I stay this way, it's fine by me because I don't want to be too much heavier.


Ah, come on...you can do more! Look, I'm 410 lbs. and LOVE it. My belly is HUGE, my butt is HUGE, and so are my breasts. Just eat some ice cream and two peanut and jelly sandwiches with milk at night. You'll gain some more in no time.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

Mystic Rain said:


> Here's a little update for you; two new pictures.
> 
> View attachment 29198
> 
> ...


Wow! That is good work!!! Keep it up girlie!:eat1:


----------



## bigbob10000 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your gain and self discovery with us. I hope your wrists are better I know how painful it can be. And I hope you are still enjoying your gain and the love of food.


BigBob10000


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 4, 2008)

*pats her even bigger and distended tummy* I think I spoke too soon last time. I seem to have hit a growth spurt and managed to pack on nearly ten more pounds. I am now at 270, only 15lbs shy of that of my old weight when I was 17. 

Here are _five_ new pictures I took for the update.

View attachment 35717


View attachment 35718


View attachment 35719


View attachment 35721


View attachment 35722


----------



## NoWayOut (Feb 4, 2008)

Mystic Rain said:


> *pats her even bigger and distended tummy* I think I spoke too soon last time. I seem to have hit a growth spurt and managed to pack on nearly ten more pounds. I am now at 270, only 15lbs shy of that of my old weight when I was 17.



You've got a very beautiful belly. All I can say is to continue doing what you've been doing, eat what you want and gain as much as you feel comfortable gaining. I'm sure you'll look great either way.


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Feb 6, 2008)

Mystic Rain - I agree with NoWayOut: That's a beautiful belly, indeed! Be proud of it. As for the gaining, it's you - and only you - who should decide when to stop. The pictures prove that new pounds look good on you.

/ CuslonGodibb



Mystic Rain said:


> *pats her even bigger and distended tummy* I think I spoke too soon last time. I seem to have hit a growth spurt and managed to pack on nearly ten more pounds. I am now at 270, only 15lbs shy of that of my old weight when I was 17.
> 
> Here are _five_ new pictures I took for the update.
> 
> ...


 


NoWayOut said:


> You've got a very beautiful belly. All I can say is to continue doing what you've been doing, eat what you want and gain as much as you feel comfortable gaining. I'm sure you'll look great either way.


----------



## pudgy (Feb 12, 2008)

I just wanted to add that this has been about the most fun thread I've read in a while. Beauty pound-by-pound, pure and simple. I love it! Good job Mysty...can I call you that?


----------



## bigirlover (Mar 22, 2008)

Mystic Rain said:


> *pats her even bigger and distended tummy* I think I spoke too soon last time. I seem to have hit a growth spurt and managed to pack on nearly ten more pounds. I am now at 270, only 15lbs shy of that of my old weight when I was 17.
> 
> Here are _five_ new pictures I took for the update.
> 
> ...



Sorry, another one late to this thread. Was looking over the 2/04 pics and was wondering if you had an update of progress, if any? Would you ever consider 300lbs. as a goal?


----------



## Mystic Rain (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi. Not much to report for this update. I've only gained three pounds to weigh in at a total of 273. I've slowed down now, but I've also haven't been eating as much as I used to. Not sure why that may be.

I think I want to be even bigger, but I'm still looking for that special someone that will help me too. I'd like he would be enthusiastic and help me push past my limits, but also be supportive if I decide to stop gaining at any time. Oh, and he needs to like Ninja Turtles too, of course. 

Only one picture this time, but one day a lucky gentleman will have it all the time:


View attachment 40471


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 11, 2008)

a very beautiful tummy  don't stress too much about gaining more, just enjoy the process


----------



## pudgy (Apr 12, 2008)

I concur. Your tummy (and i'm sure much more of you) is gorgeous just as it is. Savor this wonderful process called gaining, like you would a good piece of pie: slowly, savoringly, lovingly.

And with lots of pictures??


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice pic. ^^

Can't wait till you find that special someone, or he finds you.


----------



## one_false_step (Apr 15, 2008)

you have a gorgeous tummy. it's so soft and round and touchable-looking...


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mystic Rain said:


> Hi. Not much to report for this update. I've only gained three pounds to weigh in at a total of 273. I've slowed down now, but I've also haven't been eating as much as I used to. Not sure why that may be.
> 
> I think I want to be even bigger, but I'm still looking for that special someone that will help me too. I'd like he would be enthusiastic and help me push past my limits, but also be supportive if I decide to stop gaining at any time. Oh, and he needs to like Ninja Turtles too, of course.
> 
> ...



lol I used to rule at the Ninja Turtles arcade games and own the first 2 movies...does that count?

Seriously though. thanks for all the updates you've been givin since the start, you're awesome


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 23, 2008)

Better update this time. I have made a huge, unexpected jump; 13lbs. I am now back at my old weight several years ago of 286lbs. My appetite is virtually unsatiable. I can never seem to get full anymore, and I hate it because I'm always so hungry.  I still wish there were someone that lived nearby that could remedy that.

Some of my pants don't fit right anymore, so it looks like I'm in size 26 territory now. Need to do some shopping soon.

Here's some new pictures. My eyes are not as well trained, but maybe you can spot a new roll here and there.

View attachment 42784

View attachment 42785

View attachment 42786

View attachment 42787

View attachment 42788


----------



## Saxphon (May 24, 2008)

Beautiful pics, Mystic - thank you for sharing them and giving us an update.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 24, 2008)

Can't say about new rolls, but your belly certainly looks fantastic  sounds like you're really enjoying yourself


----------



## KHayes666 (May 26, 2008)

Mystic Rain said:


> Better update this time. I have made a huge, unexpected jump; 13lbs. I am now back at my old weight several years ago of 286lbs. My appetite is virtually unsatiable. I can never seem to get full anymore, and I hate it because I'm always so hungry.  I still wish there were someone that lived nearby that could remedy that.
> 
> Some of my pants don't fit right anymore, so it looks like I'm in size 26 territory now. Need to do some shopping soon.
> 
> ...



Looks like you've been going Cowabunga on the pizza, haha love it


----------



## lawriesv (May 29, 2008)

Mystic Rain:

I'm pleased to see your latest update --- I've been watching.

I look forward to reports of your future progress.


----------



## shawnbd (May 30, 2008)

Love hearing your story. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## FreneticFang (Jun 4, 2008)

Mystic Rain said:


> A progress report of sorts.
> 
> I am really picking up the weight, going on at nearly 210. I'm slowly creeping into a size 22, and size 20s are getting a little snug. My appetite is big as ever, and on a good day have eaten three plates of food at the buffet and four different kinds of dessert. I have a nice generous roll over the top of my jeans.
> 
> ...



:smitten: Wow.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, it's been a while since my last update, so I thought I would bring things up to current.

From June, I've packed on another 14lbs and I'm now heavier than I've ever been at 300lbs. My tummy is so very big and round, and always hungry. Can't say I have any plan to stop gaining and might put on another 30 or even 50lbs, unless it presents issues. I've gotten used to this huge tummy.

No picture now, but maybe later.


----------



## bigirlover (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats on joining the 300 club! You can PM me anytime for encouragement... Pics would be appreciated too! Keep it up.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 26, 2008)

That's awesome. ^__________^

Have you found your Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles-loving feeder yet? =3


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mystic Rain said:


> Well, it's been a while since my last update, so I thought I would bring things up to current.
> 
> From June, I've packed on another 14lbs and I'm now heavier than I've ever been at 300lbs. My tummy is so very big and round, and always hungry. Can't say I have any plan to stop gaining and might put on another 30 or even 50lbs, unless it presents issues. I've gotten used to this huge tummy.
> 
> No picture now, but maybe later.



Your b/f must love that ;-)


----------



## Mystic Rain (Sep 27, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> That's awesome. ^__________^
> 
> Have you found your Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles-loving feeder yet? =3



Well, I have found a friend that does love Ninja Turtles, but he's not exactly a feeder. He does love to cook and talk about food, however. He's a cool guy.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Sep 28, 2008)

I have some pictures now. Note that the shorts I am wearing are a size 26, and they barely fit. You can see just how very tight they are. 

Enjoy.


View attachment 50390

View attachment 50393

View attachment 50391

View attachment 50392


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 28, 2008)

Mega-awesome hawt n_n


----------



## Biglover (Sep 29, 2008)

Wonderful! You fill them out just great. Getting better and better! Thanks so much.


----------



## lawriesv (Oct 2, 2008)

Mystic:

Glad to see your new postings and photos.

Do you have anyone to hold your camera at a slightly greater distance, so that we can get a better view of you?


----------



## Mack27 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for those pics. :smitten:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 16, 2009)

Haven't updated in a while because I didn't have anything exactly to note. I am still single. My guy friend and I seperated due to unworkable issues. 

I have only gained 5 more lbs to 305. I really want to try to gain another 25-30lbs. I feel my tummy just isn't round enough. I'd love for it to be so much bigger and rounder. :happy: If anyone has tips for packing on the pounds fairly easy, I'd love to hear them. 

I do have something new I thought a few would appreciate. It's something I haven't done here yet. I thought you'd be curious of actual measurements, so here they are.

Bust: 44"
Waist: 53"
Hips: 60"

And my belly is 46" round starting under it to the top.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 16, 2009)

You're doing great! Glad to hear you're still enjoying things.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mystic Rain said:


> Haven't updated in a while because I didn't have anything exactly to note. I am still single. My guy friend and I seperated due to unworkable issues.
> 
> I have only gained 5 more lbs to 305. I really want to try to gain another 25-30lbs. I feel my tummy just isn't round enough. I'd love for it to be so much bigger and rounder. :happy: If anyone has tips for packing on the pounds fairly easy, I'd love to hear them.
> 
> ...



As long as you're happy, that's all that's important


----------



## lawriesv (Feb 19, 2009)

Mystic:

Good to "hear" from you.


----------



## technaut (Aug 17, 2009)

Any update ? :wubu:


----------



## Tracii (Aug 18, 2009)

Darn I just found this thread and missed ALL the pics.
If there is someone who can post at least some of the early and mid pics I'd love to see them.
I TOTALLY understand what you feel Mystic That is pretty much my story too.
I was just so tired of being skinny and wanted my old weight back.
So kudos to you Mystic.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 18, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Darn I just found this thread and missed ALL the pics.
> If there is someone who can post at least some of the early and mid pics I'd love to see them.
> I TOTALLY understand what you feel Mystic That is pretty much my story too.
> I was just so tired of being skinny and wanted my old weight back.
> So kudos to you Mystic.



Posting pix without her permission would be against the forum rules......


----------



## Tracii (Aug 19, 2009)

You're right K my bad.I guess I will have to wait for her new ones.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey. I guess I could say I'm back. I had to take a break for a while.

I don't have any of my old pictures because I deleted them all, but I have some new ones. My weight is hovering around 300lbs, but I seem to have lost a pound or two somehow. I have decided I really want to gain 20, 35, 50, or maybe even more pounds if possible, but I want to have a boyfriend/partner to help me get there. Someone who will keep feeding me and I can't say no to every fattening treat he brings me, even in the middle of the night, because I won't have the will power. I won't be able to stop like I do on my own and I'll probably pile on the pounds quickly.

Anyway, here are the pictures:

View attachment tootight.jpg

View attachment tootight2.jpg

View attachment freed2.jpg

View attachment sohungry.jpg

View attachment Iwanttobebigger.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks fantastic, and your fantasy sounds amazing too - I hope you get there!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 2, 2009)

welcome back


----------



## Tracii (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh what nice a belly you have!
Looking great too.
I know exactly how you feel.
Has your Mom said anything?Mine still gets on to me all the time.


----------



## lawriesv (Dec 3, 2009)

Mystic:

Most pleased to see your new post.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Dec 5, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Oh what nice a belly you have!
> Looking great too.
> I know exactly how you feel.
> Has your Mom said anything?Mine still gets on to me all the time.



She has, but I've told her to knock it off. Not every one wants to exercise rigorously for nearly two hours and eat 100 calorie sugar free cardboard. Although, I will admit, there are some sugar free treats that aren't half bad.

I've been craving Dunkin Donuts for a while now, but resisted until last night. I only picked up two though. Did you ever have something so good that you wanted more to eat until your belly was so full and tight you can't breathe? I could have did that with those doughnuts. I was so disappointed when I ate both of them and there was no more.  I think I could have managed a half dozen or more, but I could only afford two. I was very hungry again even after a big dinner less than two hours before.

I can't stay full these days. I'm starving again like I didn't eat at all less than a couple of hours later. I am very serious. My weight would skyrocket in no time if I had someone around continously feeding me and I wouldn't stop because I want my tummy to stay full and stuffed.


----------



## jennam (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful, lusciously fat belly! I bet it feels incredible!:eat2::eat1::smitten:


----------



## stele69 (Dec 6, 2009)

jennam said:


> Beautiful, lusciously fat belly! I bet it feels incredible!:eat2::eat1::smitten:



I bet ur belly will be as wonderful as misty rain's belly.


----------



## stele69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mystic Rain said:


> Hey. I guess I could say I'm back. I had to take a break for a while.
> 
> I don't have any of my old pictures because I deleted them all, but I have some new ones. My weight is hovering around 300lbs, but I seem to have lost a pound or two somehow. I have decided I really want to gain 20, 35, 50, or maybe even more pounds if possible, but I want to have a boyfriend/partner to help me get there. Someone who will keep feeding me and I can't say no to every fattening treat he brings me, even in the middle of the night, because I won't have the will power. I won't be able to stop like I do on my own and I'll probably pile on the pounds quickly.
> 
> ...



well I agree a feeder is helpful in growing faster and better, well i'd love too much to grow this happy full belly and make it happier and fuller


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 6, 2009)

stele69 said:


> well I agree a feeder is helpful in growing faster and better, well i'd love too much to grow this happy full belly and make it happier and fuller



i can disagree with the first part here. i would probably lose if someone tried to feed me because i hate the control and the constant questioning and concentration on my size and weight. i just like being appreciated as i already am and eating what i like. so not everybody would benefit from a feeder--but a feeder would sure benefit from a feedee.

as to the question that started this thread--counting is only good if its fun 

View attachment CountCountsLP(2).jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 6, 2009)

Mystic Rain said:


> She has, but I've told her to knock it off. Not every one wants to exercise rigorously for nearly two hours and eat 100 calorie sugar free cardboard. Although, I will admit, there are some sugar free treats that aren't half bad.
> 
> I've been craving Dunkin Donuts for a while now, but resisted until last night. I only picked up two though. Did you ever have something so good that you wanted more to eat until your belly was so full and tight you can't breathe? I could have did that with those doughnuts. I was so disappointed when I ate both of them and there was no more.  I think I could have managed a half dozen or more, but I could only afford two. I was very hungry again even after a big dinner less than two hours before.
> 
> I can't stay full these days. I'm starving again like I didn't eat at all less than a couple of hours later. I am very serious. My weight would skyrocket in no time if I had someone around continously feeding me and I wouldn't stop because I want my tummy to stay full and stuffed.




Aww, poor Mystic Rain.  

I'm sure there's plenty of guys that would like to bring you food, keep your tummy well-stuffed and rub it when it gets full. From my own informal inquiries, there's a rather high concentration of feeders in PA.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Dec 11, 2009)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Aww, poor Mystic Rain.
> 
> I'm sure there's plenty of guys that would like to bring you food, keep your tummy well-stuffed and rub it when it gets full. From my own informal inquiries, there's a rather high concentration of feeders in PA.



That's cool.  It'd be nice to find one a little closer to home though.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 27, 2009)

Mystic Rain said:


> That's cool.  It'd be nice to find one a little closer to home though.



Really hope you do, and soon


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope you find that feeder that will stuff you until you can't take it anymore. :happy:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 20, 2010)

I was asked to do this with a favorite shirt of mine that I could wear three and a half years ago. Now look how tight it is hugging my tummy and curves. Wearing that shirt actually felt really good. I loved the way my belly looked so big and round. It made me wonder how much more that shirt could stretch if I gained 20, 30 or more pounds.

View attachment Clingingeverycurve.jpg

View attachment Clingingeverycurve2.jpg

View attachment Lookhowtight.jpg

View attachment Hugebelly.jpg

View attachment Feelsgood.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> I was asked to do this with a favorite shirt of mine that I could wear three and a half years ago. Now look how tight it is hugging my tummy and curves. Wearing that shirt actually felt really good. I loved the way my belly looked so big and round. It made me wonder how much more that shirt could stretch if I gained 20, 30 or more pounds.
> 
> View attachment 75670
> 
> ...



Thank you.

I told you you'd still look great in it.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 20, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> It made me wonder how much more that shirt could stretch if I gained 20, 30 or more pounds.


I look forward to finding out. :happy:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Here is another one I took.

View attachment Bellynotbigenough.jpg


I really do think my belly could become so much bigger if under the right conditions.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> Thanks for the replies. Here is another one I took.
> 
> View attachment 75773
> 
> ...



Oh, BABY!!! That is one sexy belly. If I were with you, I would help you make it grow.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> I was asked to do this with a favorite shirt of mine that I could wear three and a half years ago. Now look how tight it is hugging my tummy and curves. Wearing that shirt actually felt really good. I loved the way my belly looked so big and round. It made me wonder how much more that shirt could stretch if I gained 20, 30 or more pounds.
> 
> View attachment 75670
> 
> ...



Holy crap, you grow lovelier every time I see you. :smitten:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 20, 2010)

I went to a buffet tonight and totally stuffed myself. Unfortunately, dessert there was non-existent, so I also had a bowl of ice cream when I came home. These pictures are the result of that, before the ice cream though. 

It feels a little uncomfortable, but it also feels so good. It gives me an idea of what it would be like to be this stuffed all day everyday by a feeder and I think I love it. I know I would gain weight at a stupidly fast rate too because guess what? Even though my belly is so tight right now, I want to eat some more. *rubs swollen tummy with a content sigh*

View attachment sostuffed.jpg

View attachment nearlypopped.jpg

View attachment buffetbelly.jpg

View attachment buffetbelly2.jpg


----------



## technaut (Feb 21, 2010)

There are so many feeders out there, it's hard to understand why you're still single... Your words are as hot as your growing belly 
A couple of monthes ago, I would have been thrilled to meet a girl like you in my country 

I really really hope you'll find a caring guy soon ! Not only because you're surely worth it, but also because you would be able to show us your incredible journey :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 21, 2010)

You are incredibly sexy. I would come to georgia if I had the money, and I would be your feeder.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 22, 2010)

very charming


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 2, 2010)

As always, Mystic Rain, you look amazing. I hope you find a feeder to stuff you and pamper you and spoil you rotten. ^^


----------



## Mystic Rain (Mar 29, 2010)

I've eaten today two sandwiches, more than two huge helpings of Cheez-it, nearly a whole bag of corn chips and ten smallish cookies with buttercreme frosting on them. That was just lunch, but I'm still hungry.  *rubs distended tummy* It feels like I've barely eaten at all. I don't want to eat everything I've got, though I feel like I seriously could try.

I'm still looking for that special feeder partner. I've dipped under 300lbs somehow, so I've got to catch up on that and the additional 25-50lbs I'm wanting to pack on. Or maybe I'll be surprised with gaining even more well over 50lbs under the right conditions. :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm sure a lot of feeders would be happy to meet a ravenous girl like you. Good luck on the search!


----------



## forced into delurking (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow. Great pictures and congrats on your progress. By going thru the older posts I am curious if you would be able to do a measurement update. It looks like the last one you did was in Feb 09 and am wondering how the last year has treated you.  Take care


----------



## Mystic Rain (Mar 30, 2010)

Sure, I'll do a measurement update. I'm a little surprised myself, but I do seem to be growing a little.  The waist was a good increase.

Bust: 46 inches (formly 44)
Waist: 56 inches (formly 53)
Hips: 60 inches (still the same)


----------



## forced into delurking (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you. You are growing and growing in my favorite places.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> Sure, I'll do a measurement update. I'm a little surprised myself, but I do seem to be growing a little.  The waist was a good increase.
> 
> Bust: 46 inches (formly 44)
> Waist: 56 inches (formly 53)
> Hips: 60 inches (still the same)



60 inch hips? That's quite the badonkadonk as they say


----------



## bbwbelover (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow that's a stunning gain in about 3 years. You still fit in the turtles t shirt?


----------



## Mystic Rain (Apr 11, 2010)

bbwbelover said:


> Wow that's a stunning gain in about 3 years. You still fit in the turtles t shirt?



No, it does not fit anymore. I was showing by request how small it has become on me. It is very tight.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 13, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> No, it does not fit anymore. I was showing by request how small it has become on me. It is very tight.



By his standards, being able to wear it constitutes as "fits". 

Until you can no longer put it on, it still fits lol


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 13, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> Thanks for the replies. Here is another one I took.
> 
> View attachment 75773
> 
> ...



Now, that's a nice belly It looks great in that shirt


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 6, 2010)

I just returned from a pizza buffet an hour ago. I ate just a little over a whole medium pizza, five breadsticks and dessert too. I should be full enough, right? Nope, not even close. I'm _still_ hungry. I'll have to raid the kitchen to find something else to eat.

I'm still hoping to find a feeder one of these days that can constantly keep me fed and so stuffed I can barely move.


----------



## lawriesv (May 12, 2010)

Mystic:

Do you have any statistics to go with your latest posting (weight, various measurements, comparative photos)?


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 18, 2010)

No, I don't. Sorry. I just posted to say even after all that, I was still pretty hungry. The extent of my almost endless appetite.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jun 20, 2010)

Not such a great update this time. I seem to be _losing_ weight rather than gaining it. At one point, I think I would have been happy, but I'm not now. My belly appears smaller and my tightest pants are loose again.

I don't have any extra money to spend lately because I'm saving for my house, so I haven't been able to go all out to buying a lot of food to eat anymore. As a result, I stay hungry more than ever and I'm losing pounds.  My last weigh in I think was at around 280lbs. It'd really help right about now if I had a feeder partner.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> Not such a great update this time. I seem to be _losing_ weight rather than gaining it. At one point, I think I would have been happy, but I'm not now. My belly appears smaller and my tightest pants are loose again.
> 
> I don't have any extra money to spend lately because I'm saving for my house, so I haven't been able to go all out to buying a lot of food to eat anymore. As a result, I stay hungry more than ever and I'm losing pounds.  My last weigh in I think was at around 280lbs. It'd really help right about now if I had a feeder partner.



Can someone in the Southeast Coast go out with this gorgeous woman? The world would be a better place if she was happy.


----------



## GUSTAVO79 (Jun 27, 2010)

i tried but my profession put a hinderance on that situation! sorry so said  maybe i'll find someone someday were my profession doesn't matter!! :doh:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jul 7, 2010)

GUSTAVO79 said:


> i tried but my profession put a hinderance on that situation! sorry so said  maybe i'll find someone someday were my profession doesn't matter!! :doh:



I'm PMing you.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a little update. Recently weighing in, I saw I was 288lbs. I seem to have gained almost 10lbs, but I've still lost nearly 20lbs from over 300lbs. I would love to be able gain all that weight back and then some. 

However, I will be still holding out for that special feeder to get me there to come along someday soon.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> I have a little update. Recently weighing in, I saw I was 288lbs. I seem to have gained almost 10lbs, but I've still lost nearly 20lbs from over 300lbs. I would love to be able gain all that weight back and then some.
> 
> However, I will be still holding out for that special feeder to get me there to come along someday soon.



Was there any assistance from feeders in getting the 10 back or was it all you?

If it was all you then getting back over 300 wouldn't be out of the question, however if you want to do it with someone special then I hope you find someone


----------



## Noir (Aug 5, 2010)

Fingers are definitely crossed for you  Its hard finding that special feeder/feedee out there. My quest continues as well haha


----------



## Noir (Aug 5, 2010)

P.S. TMNT For Life!


----------



## Mystic Rain (Oct 11, 2010)

Tiny update here because not much to update with. Lost another pound to weigh in at 287 now. Measurements have changed slightly too.

Bust: 48" (formerly 46")
Waist: 57" (formerly 56")
Hips: 58 1/2" (formerly 60")

And my belly is 51" round. (formerly 46")

So I seem to have added 2 inches in the bust area, an inch to my waist, and a huge 5 inches to my belly overall, but lost 1 1/2 inches to my hips. 

I'm still disappointed losing 20lbs.  According to the info saved in my scale, I started out at 306lbs. I'd love someday to see that number again and maybe 310 or 340. That'd be a nice 60lb gain. 

Still waiting and hoping for that feeder.


----------



## lawriesv (Oct 11, 2010)

Mystic:

Good to "hear" from you.

Any chance of your posting some recent photos?


----------



## Mystic Rain (Oct 12, 2010)

No pictures now. There's very little change from the last pictures I posted.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 12, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> Tiny update here because not much to update with. Lost another pound to weigh in at 287 now. Measurements have changed slightly too.
> 
> Bust: 48" (formerly 46")
> Waist: 57" (formerly 56")
> ...



Good luck with everything


----------



## Mystic Rain (Nov 20, 2010)

No update, but just some musings.

I wonder how I will ever accomplish stuffing and gaining some day when lately food has become my enemy. It seems I can't eat even normally without something completely unsuspected making me nauseatingly sick.  Tonight, of all things, it was a single package of tropical Skittles. This would be the first time I've ever felt sick on candy without purposely overeating it and I generally never overeat on candy anyway.

So it's frustrating when I think of not ever eating again, even normally, because I want to avoid getting sick. It doesn't happen often, but it's been enough that I don't know what's safe to eat anymore.


----------



## technaut (Nov 21, 2010)

Your story looks similar to what's happening to my girlfriend at the beginning of the year, you should check your hepathic enzymes.

It began with a sort of gastro-enteritis we both had after eating the same thing in a restaurant. I was quickly fine, but not her. Moreover, she is "hemetophobic" i.e. she fears vomitting and seeing people vomit. So the idea of being ill or feeling sick is difficult to bear for her.
It was like being in hell for both of us. Everything made her feel sick (even though she never had to vomit again), she was eating tons of medicine against nausea and belly aches. During 3 monthes, she only ate rice wafers and lost more than 50lbs. Her hepathic enzymes showed that her liver was destroying itself. RMI and virus analysis didn't tell us what happenned. We think it was the mix between gall bladder, bad eating habits and birth control pill.

Now, almost one year later, she lost a total amount of 75lbs. Hepathic enzymes are almost back to normal. She suffers nausea from times to times, does not take as much medicine as before. But she now has heartburns (?), she may suffer from an ulcer. She only eats a small amount of food once a day (her stomach shrank), and avoids fat like hell 
She could have recovered faster, but we had to go through difficult things (unemployment, the death of 6 members of our families in a few monthes)... 

My gf's weight always fluctuated a lot due to thyroid problems. When on hyperthyroidia (excuse my spelling), she could be able to lose quite a lot of weight while eating tons of mc donalds. It caused her gall bladder problems (she lost once almost 90lbs in a few monthes). Because of that, she had to have her gall bladder removed, making her liver to work a bit more. She went down to 180lbs, and experienced hyper and hypothyroidia. She was approx 275 when we met about 2 and a half years ago. She gained 60lbs in a little bit less than one year before she had her thyroid removed. In 6 monthes she gained an additionnal 10lbs to be at her max weight of 350lbs. She began hating her body, her weight gain was not intentionnal, but just because she liked to eat and knew I liked her expanding curves. She was eating a lot of greasy food and candies until the beginning of this year.


----------



## danlamb (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi there can i say i have loved ur on going post and wish you the best of luck in achieving your goals xx


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 3, 2011)

palndrm said:


> I doubt CTS is related to your weight or gain.



But your weight gain might be causing CTS in others. So be careful.


----------



## bentleydev (Jan 9, 2011)

Are the attachments dead for anybody else? If so, can someone repost the pictures?


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 9, 2011)

Had a good evening of feeling not stuffed by any means, but really full in a long time. I made a homemade lasagna and had almost two platefuls with three biscuits and a few Christmas candies for dessert. I got a little hungry again just now, and so two vanilla creme horns and four mint cream cookies followed.

*rubs bulging tummy* Feeling full again, but feel I could eat something else too.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad to hear you've gotten over the nausea and easily-upset tummy. 

Your saga of expansion is as stimulating as ever. :wubu:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 10, 2011)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Glad to hear you've gotten over the nausea and easily-upset tummy.
> 
> Your saga of expansion is as stimulating as ever. :wubu:



Well, I think I was getting sick off spoiled or undercooked food. The Skittles just threw a wrench into the works because I'd never gotten sick off candy before. I was so tired of worrying what I could eat without ill effects that I was starting to fear food.

Heh. This is belly of mine is getting bigger and if I don't stop doing what I just did just now, eating nearly an entire half gallon of chocolate ice cream, I'll be regaining those lost pounds in no time. I don't know what came over me, but I couldn't stop until it was all gone. *pats largely distended tummy* And it wasn't enough. I'm still hungry.


----------



## London Lad (Jan 11, 2011)

Mystic Rain said:


> Well, I think I was getting sick off spoiled or undercooked food. The Skittles just threw a wrench into the works because I'd never gotten sick off candy before. I was so tired of worrying what I could eat without ill effects that I was starting to fear food.
> 
> Heh. This is belly of mine is getting bigger and if I don't stop doing what I just did just now, eating nearly an entire half gallon of chocolate ice cream, I'll be regaining those lost pounds in no time. I don't know what came over me, but I couldn't stop until it was all gone. *pats largely distended tummy* And it wasn't enough. I'm still hungry.



Glad to see you're still enjoying your gain, any chance of some updated pictures please :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Mystic Rain said:


> Heh. This is belly of mine is getting bigger and if I don't stop doing what I just did just now, eating nearly an entire half gallon of chocolate ice cream, I'll be regaining those lost pounds in no time. I don't know what came over me, but I couldn't stop until it was all gone. *pats largely distended tummy* And it wasn't enough. I'm still hungry.



Gah. :smitten: You are just too sexy for words. :blush:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 12, 2011)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Gah. :smitten: You are just too sexy for words. :blush:



Aww. :blush: Thank you.

I think I am definitely gaining some weight. My jeans seem to fit a little bit more snug in places, most noticeably in the belly. When I sat down at my dining table tonight, I noticed for the first time my belly just touched over the top of the table. This was after eating four hot dogs covered in ketchup and cheese with chips. And yesterday was two platefuls of leftover lasagna and two biscuits.

It just feels so good to fill up, but it's getting addicting and I'm not really full either. I'm still hungry. *finds something else to eat*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 12, 2011)

Good to hear you're able to resume more preferable habits.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 13, 2011)

Mystic Rain said:


> Aww. :blush: Thank you.
> 
> I think I am definitely gaining some weight. My jeans seem to fit a little bit more snug in places, most noticeably in the belly. When I sat down at my dining table tonight, I noticed for the first time my belly just touched over the top of the table. This was after eating four hot dogs covered in ketchup and cheese with chips. And yesterday was two platefuls of leftover lasagna and two biscuits.
> 
> It just feels so good to fill up, but it's getting addicting and I'm not really full either. I'm still hungry. *finds something else to eat*



 Thanks for the info! Your little updates are worth ten weight gain stories.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 9, 2011)

Was still hungry after a chicken plate dinner at Zaxby's, so came home and ate a peanut butter sandwich, then a whole can of chocolate frosting. Ugh, it will be a while before I eat frosting again; on anything.

But... *rubs very roundly stretched belly* I'm _still_ hungry and want more to eat. I really wish I had that feeder partner to bring food and feed me as much I could pack away and keep me stuffed all day everyday. A 30lb gain would be a good start, I think.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds like you're doing great on your own, too  Do you feel like you're making up for lost time?


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mystic Rain said:


> Was still hungry after a chicken plate dinner at Zaxby's, so came home and ate a peanut butter sandwich, then a whole can of chocolate frosting. *Ugh, it will be a while before I eat frosting again; on anything.*
> 
> But... *rubs very roundly stretched belly* I'm _still_ hungry and want more to eat. I really wish I had that feeder partner to bring food and feed me as much I could pack away and keep me stuffed all day everyday. A 30lb gain would be a good start, I think.



Knowing you, I highly doubt that ;-)


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 10, 2011)

Wagimawr said:


> Sounds like you're doing great on your own, too  Do you feel like you're making up for lost time?



I don't know. Living at home, I think I was subconsciously not eating as much. Now that I'm living in my own house, and no one but me around, I kind of feel free to indulge a little, like I'm rebeling somehow. I still really want a feeder to help me tip the scales more heavily, though.



Mystic Rain said:


> Was still hungry after a chicken plate dinner at Zaxby's, so came home and ate a peanut butter sandwich, then a whole can of chocolate frosting. *Ugh, it will be a while before I eat frosting again; on anything.*
> 
> But... *rubs very roundly stretched belly* I'm still hungry and want more to eat. I really wish I had that feeder partner to bring food and feed me as much I could pack away and keep me stuffed all day everyday. A 30lb gain would be a good start, I think.





KHayes666= said:


> Knowing you, I highly doubt that ;-)



Okay, maybe a few days. 


*lays hands on swollen belly* I really gorged myself tonight. I couldn't stop eating until it was all gone. I unbuttoned my jeans halfway through and now they won't even close at all. Seven pigs-in-blankets and two platefuls of chips, but I'm contemplating dessert. I just want to keep eating and eating. 

I've gained weight. I can tell in how some of my clothes are starting to fit. My scale is broke until I can get a new one so I don't know how much I weigh yet.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 11, 2011)

And I've had that dessert. I still feel like I could eat more, but best to give my tummy a rest. 

I also have pictures of results of my binge. My belly looks more impressive in person, but it will have to do.

View attachment Swollen2.jpg

View attachment Barelybuttoned.jpg

View attachment Wantmorefood.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Feb 11, 2011)

Whoa day-um! :smitten:

You have gotten fatter! That belly is bulging out most impressively. ^_^

I hope you do find a feeder to keep popping tasty treats in you rmouth and make a dent in that exponential hunger.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 12, 2011)

Mystic Rain said:


> My belly looks more impressive in person, but it will have to do.


I can't imagine your belly looking any better...unless you mean it looks BIGGER in person.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 12, 2011)

Wagimawr said:


> I can't imagine your belly looking any better...unless you mean it looks BIGGER in person.



*laughs* That's what I mean. It looks bigger in person and possibly getting even bigger. I think I'm gaining more weight than I thought, especially if I keep up eating like I've done today so far; _two_ lunches. One bologna sandwich with cheese and mayo with cheez-it crackers and then turned around to eat a peanut butter sandwich and five peanut butter crackers. Dessert was six fudge cookies. 

I'm still hungry, but I've got to go to work now. Can't wait until dinner. :eat2:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 12, 2011)

Dinner was a plate of fries and three chicken sandwiches. Even though I can't button my jeans, I'm still hungry. I can't believe how voracious my appetite has gotten lately. I just to want eat sooo much. However, I can't eat too much more because my food budget is limited and I have to conserve until payday next week. 

Kind of a bummer, but I don't want to outgrow my clothes too fast either. Wish I owned some pants with a stretch waist besides my work pants though. Wouldn't have to worry then about how expanded my belly gets eating.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 13, 2011)

Tonight, I am so stuffed I can't walk, I'm _waddling_. Four hot dogs with cheese and ketchup, a half of a bag of cheese puffs and two frosted sugar cookies and I still want more. I don't know why, but it just feels so good to keep eating and eating. 

Oh, I am going to become so very fat at this rate.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Feb 13, 2011)

As always, your updates are amazing. :wubu:

I admire your ceaseless gluttony.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 13, 2011)

Mystic, I get the feeling you don't NEED that feeder...still, I hope you find him.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 13, 2011)

Wagimawr said:


> Mystic, I get the feeling you don't NEED that feeder...still, I hope you find him.



Oh, trust me, I will and do need him. I don't have the power or resources to stay with it by myself. Sooner or later, I'll drop off the wagon again. It always happens. With a feeder, I won't have that chance.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mystic Rain said:


> Oh, trust me, I will and do need him. I don't have the power or resources to stay with it by myself. Sooner or later, I'll drop off the wagon again. It always happens. With a feeder, I won't have that chance.



Just keep in mind no matter how many times you fall off the wagon, your friends will be there for you no matter what 

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, fell off the wagon and can't get back on. 

No money for anything beyond eating to live. Oh, I don't go hungry, but I don't truly get satisfied either.  And I think I'm losing weight again. I'd really love more than anything to be so so full and stuffed again; and all the time. 

Where is that feeder partner when I need him...


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2011)

Mystic Rain said:


> Yeah, fell off the wagon and can't get back on.
> 
> No money for anything beyond eating to live. Oh, I don't go hungry, but I don't truly get satisfied either.  And I think I'm losing weight again. I'd really love more than anything to be so so full and stuffed again; and all the time.
> 
> Where is that feeder partner when I need him...



Don't give up. Someday someone special will come along for you.


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 20, 2011)

*places hands on round overly distended belly* Finally, today, I was able to truly eat. I had a coupon to get a drink and pizza buffet for a cheap price and after work I stopped for dinner. With nothing to hinder me except for my stomach's limit, I wear stretch-waist pants for work, I ate nearly the equivalant of a large pizza, breadsticks, and dessert. 

And guess what? Just barely an hour later, I'm feeling hungry again. *sighs* My belly is so big right now, but I want something else to eat. It's like every time I stuff myself like this, staying full never seems to last. It feels good to have my belly so tight and stretched that if I know I can eat more, I will. This is why I know I'd gain so much weight in so little time if it stayed that way all the time.


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 21, 2011)

Wanted to add I just polished off three heavy frosted doughnuts to conclude. My belly is so huge and super tight now it almost hurts. I don't think I have eaten so much in one night before. *rubs tummy* It feels nice though after not being able to indulge myself lately. This has been a good treat.


----------



## Biglover (May 21, 2011)

Hi Mystic, long time no talk to. Sorry to hear, that you don't have the meens to be able to keep your belly full. I know that means a lot to you. I'm still looking for that special woman, like you, that I can feed and help fatten up. Anyway, glad you were able to have a good night of stuffing, I'm sure your tummy was really happy. Wish you the best, as always.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 21, 2011)

Mystic Rain said:


> My belly is so huge and super tight now it almost hurts. I don't think I have eaten so much in one night before. *rubs tummy*


Just gives you a goal to exceed next time


----------



## rustydog7 (May 23, 2011)

I love hearing you talk about stuffing your belly, Keep getting over stuffed and telling us about it. :eat1::eat1::eat1::wubu:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 3, 2011)

Been a while since my last post. Nothing to report really. I've not been able to indulge because of budget restraints. I feel like I've been losing weight, but I don't own a scale at the moment to actually see.

I was eating lunch earlier today and in my need to feel stuffed for once, I ate seventeen peanut butter cup chocolate chip cookies on top of a sandwich, cheez-it, and a can of viennas. The cookies had been sitting in the cabinet for a few months now and while they weren't stale, I just decided to eat as many as my stomach would allow. I underestimated its capacity and ended up eating _all_ of them. :blush:

*rest hands on protruding belly* And I still feel I can eat more. I really shouldn't because I have to stay on budget, but I just wanted to feel truly full again if just this one time. It feels so good to be stuffed and make my belly bigger.


----------



## BigFA (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome back and I know the feeling. I too love the feeling of fullnesss and having my belly stuffed to capacity after a sumptous meal. Reaching that magic point where it is not hurting but just feels wonderfully full. I call it being "pleasently stuffed".


----------



## Mystic Rain (Sep 29, 2011)

I've eaten nearly all day and my belly is so big, but I can't feel full no matter how much I eat. I had a sandwich, cheez-it, can of viennas, and 15 chocolate chip cookies for lunch. I was only going to eat as many as of the cookies until I got full, but it never happened. I ate all of them and still was not full, but I had to go out shopping.

Had dinner just barely an hour ago; chicken tenders, a pile of potato chips, mac and cheese, three biscuits and then 12 more cookies I bought at the store of a whole package that didn't fit in the cookie jar. Not even remotely full. I think I've stretched my stomach's capacity through previous binges. I want more food.

I could really use that feeder about now.


----------



## bigbellyroll (Sep 30, 2011)

Mystic, Are you done counting or actively gaining? I have struggled forever to stay @ 200, but gave up about a year ago. Since then the weight just piled on & I had a hard time for a long time. I'm 251 now & still have waves of major self loathing. Just be careful & stay in a good place mentally.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 30, 2011)

bigbellyroll said:


> Mystic, Are you done counting or actively gaining? I have struggled forever to stay @ 200, but gave up about a year ago. Since then the weight just piled on & I had a hard time for a long time. I'm 251 now & still have waves of major self loathing. Just be careful & stay in a good place mentally.



Sorry to hear about the self loathing. Its just my opinion but you really have nothing to loathe really.


----------



## palndrm (Oct 1, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Sorry to hear about the self loathing. Its just my opinion but you really have nothing to loathe really.



Agreed. Self-loathing is a needless emotion that only does more damage than good. If you are unhappy where you are now, there are more positive ways to change behavior that hating oneself and doing nothing. Great belly, btw


----------



## bigbellyroll (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree. This was more of a sisterly advice ting because it sounds like we have similar pasts. Once you've been on that diet coaster for so long your legs are a bit wobbly. It takes some of us longer to realize we're 
in a better place & being who we were meant to be. 



palndrm said:


> Agreed. Self-loathing is a needless emotion that only does more damage than good. If you are unhappy where you are now, there are more positive ways to change behavior that hating oneself and doing nothing. Great belly, btw


----------



## Takeshi (Oct 2, 2011)

Mystic Rain said:


> I've eaten nearly all day and my belly is so big, but I can't feel full no matter how much I eat. I had a sandwich, cheez-it, can of viennas, and 15 chocolate chip cookies for lunch. I was only going to eat as many as of the cookies until I got full, but it never happened. I ate all of them and still was not full, but I had to go out shopping.
> 
> Had dinner just barely an hour ago; chicken tenders, a pile of potato chips, mac and cheese, three biscuits and then 12 more cookies I bought at the store of a whole package that didn't fit in the cookie jar. Not even remotely full. I think I've stretched my stomach's capacity through previous binges. I want more food.
> 
> I could really use that feeder about now.



I'm glad you see you were able to bing some! ^_^ If you were here i could have helped. lol


----------



## Mystic Rain (Oct 10, 2011)

I made pancakes last night and there was 8 huge pancakes. I ate every last one. My belly is still huge and packed, but I am _so_ hungry. I've eaten some lunch already, but I am not done yet. I need more food.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mystic Rain said:


> I made pancakes last night and there was 8 huge pancakes. I ate every last one. My belly is still huge and packed, but I am _so_ hungry. I've eaten some lunch already, but I am not done yet. I need more food.



I wish I could have seen that. Least I know what to make you for breakfast if the situation ever arouses


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 21, 2012)

Not much to report. I've been losing weight.  Down now to 273. 

I ate a huge dinner the other night and since then my belly has been kind of staying stuffed and getting fuller more quickly when I eat a normal meal even. It's a feeling I just don't want to go away and so today I've been eating all day long. I've nearly eaten a whole package of Oreo-like cookies and will have eaten them all after I post this. Maybe something else too, even though I just ate a big dinner. I just want more and more food. :eat2: Because my belly is not big and full enough if I can still, just barely, button my pants.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mystic Rain said:


> Not much to report. I've been losing weight.  Down now to 273.
> 
> I ate a huge dinner the other night and since then my belly has been kind of staying stuffed and getting fuller more quickly when I eat a normal meal even. It's a feeling I just don't want to go away and so today I've been eating all day long. I've nearly eaten a whole package of Oreo-like cookies and will have eaten them all after I post this. Maybe something else too, even though I just ate a big dinner. I just want more and more food. :eat2: Because my belly is not big and full enough if I can still, just barely, button my pants.



The numbers on the scale isn't as important as how you feel. You still look absolutely bootlicious in my opinion ;-)


----------



## palndrm (Jan 26, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> The numbers on the scale isn't as important as how you feel. You still look absolutely bootlicious in my opinion ;-)



Exactly. As I always say, half the fun is getting there.


----------



## bullsman812000 (Feb 4, 2012)

wow that was a nice story you are going to make a fat lover one beautiful wife one day peace and love my friend


----------



## KHayes666 (May 8, 2012)

So has your new boyfriend been fufilling your desires yet?


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 17, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> So has your new boyfriend been fufilling your desires yet?



No. I don't believe he's into that, but it doesn't matter. Actually, my weight is in a downward trend. I was very sick with a bronchital infection a few weeks ago and with no appetite I lost around 10lbs. Ever since, I've just sort of followed that same pattern. It's nice that some ill-fitting clothes before I had now fit and I feel like I have more energy, don't get tired as easily. 10lbs doesn't seem a lot, but I guess it was enough to see a change. 

Oh, I still have my cake and eat it too, but rarely is it immediately followed now by another slice of cake, a candy bar after that, etc. No, I'm not counting calories, but rather I'm tending to try to spread them further apart throughout the day. Whether I gain or lose, I will always be on the heavy side.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 17, 2012)

Mystic Rain said:


> No. I don't believe he's into that, but it doesn't matter. Actually, my weight is in a downward trend. I was very sick with a bronchital infection a few weeks ago and with no appetite I lost around 10lbs. Ever since, I've just sort of followed that same pattern. It's nice that some ill-fitting clothes before I had now fit and I feel like I have more energy, don't get tired as easily. 10lbs doesn't seem a lot, but I guess it was enough to see a change.
> 
> Oh, I still have my cake and eat it too, but rarely is it immediately followed now by another slice of cake, a candy bar after that, etc. No, I'm not counting calories, but rather I'm tending to try to spread them further apart throughout the day. Whether I gain or lose, I will always be on the heavy side.



Proud of you *hugs*


----------

